# Who is this scientist? And whats his email?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

A year or two ago someone in here gave me this scientists email and I asked him a question and he answered me.
I would like to get in touch with him again anyone know his email address?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Try sidekahr or *******.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> A year or two ago someone in here gave me this scientists email and I asked him a question and he answered me.
> I would like to get in touch with him again anyone know his email address?


Dr. Arthur Bradley

Practical Disaster Preparedness for the Family: About Me


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Dr. Arthur Bradley
> 
> Practical Disaster Preparedness for the Family: About Me


Or Slippy.


----------

